# Is my orb weaver moulting or dying?



## dragonblade71 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have been keeping some sort of orb weaver in a container and not too long ago, I found it on its back with its legs curled severely. I know that when a spider is on its back, it's usually a sign that it is moulting. However, curled legs seem to be an indication that it is dead or close to death. I have read that if you float a weakened spider in water face down, it can be rejuvenated. I did just that with this orb weaver in the water dish - face down. 

The following morning, the spider was on its back in the water dish and all the legs were no longer curled - they were straightened out and pointed sideways and outwards - sort of like a starfish. The abdomen was on the edge of the dish. I checked on the spider again a few hours later, and noted that it had shifted while on its back. The abdomen was now on the substrate while the rest of the body was in the water dish. I have no idea how a spider could possibly move itself while on its back. Then again, I'm fairly sure that the container housing the spider wasn't knocked. At this point, it seemed fairly likely that the spider was moulting so I left it in peace.

However, a number of hours later, all legs were curled inwards. This didn't look good. I decided to intervene and placed the spider face down in the water again. The next time I checked on it, more hours later, it was on its back again with all legs stretched out straight. Some more hours passed and one of the legs had started to curl. Then another leg curled later on. All the other legs remain straight and pointing sideways. Water seems to evaporate extremely quickly in this water dish in which the spider is in. I keep seeing that it has gone down (within the same day as filling it up) and top it up again. And this weird behaviour of the spider has been going on for over four days now with no moult. Has this spider deceased?


----------



## Motzo (Mar 2, 2009)

I think it's safe to say that the spider's dead.
The legs of many spiders are moved by hydraulic pressure. As a spider dies, it dries out. The pressure in the legs decrease, causing the 'death curl'
I can see how water might cause your spider to strech out. Perhaps it was slightly alive for a while.
If it does revive, you may have quite a story to tell.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 2, 2009)

sorry to hear about this....... assuming its dead...


----------

